# Terminator " Dark Fate " und Rambo Last Blood



## TjCro87 (11 März 2020)

Hallo,

schreibt doch mal eure meinung zu diesen beiden Filmen.

zu Terminator " Dark Fate " :

Meiner meinung nach der schlechteste Terminator Film allerzeiten ! dieser Teil hatt die ganze Terminator saga kaputt gemacht. John Conner tot, Skynet extistiert nicht und der Terminator T-800 ( A. Schwarzenegger ) hatt eine Familie ??? und das obwohl James Cameron mit an Bord war.

zu Rambo Last Blood :

Ein würdiger Rambo streifen mit eine nachvollziehbarer Story und einem Actionreichen und Blutigen Rambo. Ich hatte bei diesem neuen Teil nicht viel erwartet aber bekamm umso mehr geboten. Ingesamt sehr gut gelungen und sollte das der letzte Film dieser reihe sein ein so ist es ein würdiges ende der reihe.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf euer meinung. :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (12 März 2020)

Ich habe den neuen Rambo noch nicht gesehen, dafür aber Dark Fate. 

Terminator: Dark Fate ist ein solider Actioner. Er wäre aber wesentlich geiler rübergekommen, wenn man ihn direkt nach T2 gedreht hätte.


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

halte von beiden nicht viel.


----------

